# Hey GUYS!!!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Just wanna say MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*And a Merry Christmas to you!!*

Sorry I can't just go out and buy everyone a gift, so this will have to do!! 










Merry Christmas Wes!!! :wave:

UtherJoe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I can't just go out and buy everyone a gift, so this will have to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww man thats sweet looking BEE!!! may i ask where did you get it? i never seen one.

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Here ya go Wes!!*

I found it on Ebay, but didn't buy it.. Here's the linky....

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-1969-1970-Dodge-Super-Bee-Shaker-Bobble-Head-Look_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ4083QQihZ005QQitemZ150317529022QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQ

If it don't work, search ""bobblehead bee" on the bay and it'll come up. Oh, and it's got a HEMI!!!!!

UtherJoe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Move over Horrorclix, Bobbleheadbee is in town and he's sporting Hemi power!!!!!!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I found it on Ebay, but didn't buy it.. Here's the linky....
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-1969-1970-Dodge-Super-Bee-Shaker-Bobble-Head-Look_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQcategoryZ4083QQihZ005QQitemZ150317529022QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVWQQ
> 
> ...


cool. thanks for the link.


----------



## ampracing99 (Jun 17, 2008)

Merry Christmas Wes you have good one, hope you get everything under the tree this year,lol. shon


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Back atchoo Wes!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I can't just go out and buy everyone a gift, so this will have to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*SOLD*

Merry Merry!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It has a HEMI....YEAH!*

Merry Christmas to yah all...ho,ho,ho

Hemi, Hemi, Hemi.....Can't afford this either Wes but, I bet you already have one right?

Our kids got the Non-Hemi ones last year for Christmas...oh dang.

Bob...now this is a Big Wheel...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*yepper!*

Merry Christmas to all!:wave:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

too bad thats not adaptable to an afx 4-gear or a matchbox chassis. that'd be awesome!

Oh and Merry X-Mas


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Did ya snag it, Wes????


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Did ya snag it, Wes????


I did.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Merry Christmas to yah all...ho,ho,ho
> 
> Hemi, Hemi, Hemi.....Can't afford this either Wes but, I bet you already have one right?
> 
> ...


oh man i want one!!! and its funny i just bought a big wheel for my 4 yrs old son i just put them together and put under the tree!! he has one big wheel from last year and still has it but that thing is worn out so we decided to give him another one!! fun fun.. 

cant wait to see my son's eyes when he sees a NEW big wheel!! he just love that thing. just like i did when i was little!!!

Wes


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Sounds like it's time to put a silicone coating on that front tire, Wes,


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

merry christmas to all you nuts in hobbytalk land hope you all have a great new year also see you friday nite


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Sorry I can't just go out and buy everyone a gift, so this will have to do!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:That is Brother-Truckin'- Cool !
I'm Surprised that JCW does'nt cast that in Chrome as a Hood Ornament for your Dodge or other Mopar.They at Walter P.'s could use a few good Idea's.

Neal:dude:


----------

